# lrtemplate to xmp converter?



## mcasan

With the upgrade to Lr 7.3,  all of my lrtemplates were copied from Lr Presets folder to the Camera Raw Settings folders and converted to imp format.    No problem with that.  Both Lr and Acr both now source xmp presets from the Camera Raw  Settings folder. 

But if we find some older lrtemplates on a website, is there a batch converter that ports them from lrtemplate to xmp format?   I have seen youtube videos that show moving presets one by one from Lr to ACr to save them as xmp.   That looks slow and easy to mess up.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

It should be enough to copy these older templates into the *old* presets folder. Next time Lightroom starts it should find them and convert them to xmp.


----------



## mcasan

Great tip!

I did find a converter app.    Have not tried it.    Preset Brewery.


----------



## mcasan

I did not know if the auto conversion was a one off that happened only at the app update or would happen every time we boot up Lr.   I put a new test Lr preset into the original Lr preset location and opened Lr.   Indeed it saw the new Lr preset, ported it to the Camera Raw location and converted it to xmp.   It left the old format document sitting in the old location.  

 No need a converter app since Lr seems to do all the heavy lifting for us.   

Thanks Johan.


----------



## mfrazierphoto

What happens when Lightroom *doesn't* convert the lrtemplate files?  In my case, I had to remove the templates and restore from backup, and now they won't show up in Lightroom at all.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

mfrazierphoto said:


> What happens when Lightroom *doesn't* convert the lrtemplate files?  In my case, I had to remove the templates and restore from backup, and now they won't show up in Lightroom at all.


Each time that Lightroom starts, it looks for old lrtemplate files that have not yet been converted. So if you place the restored files in the correct folder, they _should_ be converted the next time Lightroom starts.


----------



## mfrazierphoto

JohanElzenga said:


> Each time that Lightroom starts, it looks for old lrtemplate files that have not yet been converted. So if you place the restored files in the correct folder, they _should_ be converted the next time Lightroom starts.



Thanks. I understand that is what is supposed to happen, and it did originally. But now it's not doing it at all on my personal presets that I had to restore. I had to manually restore the XMP files one by one in the Camera Raw folder before Lightroom would display them again.  It seems that if Lightroom "thinks" its already converted the presets to XMP, then it won't do it again.  There was absolutely nothing that I could do to get Lightroom to automatically convert the lrtemplate presets back into XMP.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

mfrazierphoto said:


> It seems that if Lightroom "thinks" its already converted the presets to XMP, then it won't do it again.


I wonder what exactly you restored. If you restored XMP profiles, then Lightroom does not have to convert them. They are already XMP. If you restored .lrtemplate profiles, then you should have removed the double tilde (~) in front of the names. That is how Lightroom knows that a profile is already converted.


----------



## mfrazierphoto

There was no double tilde in the names.  

I completed removed the XMP files from the Camera Raw folder, and completely removed the lrtemplate files for the Lightroom Preset folder, and then tried to restore the original lrtemplate (prior to any conversion) files from backup by copying them back into the LR Presets folder.  Nothing happened. No coversion, and no Presets (except defaults) were displayed in the Develop Module.

Ultimately, I had to manually restore the XMP into the Camera Raw folder one by one, meticulously renaming them appropriately, before Lightroom would show the Presets within the Develop Module again.


----------



## Fakhrifa7

mcasan said:


> I did not know if the auto conversion was a one off that happened only at the app update or would happen every time we boot up Lr.   I put a new test Lr preset into the original Lr preset location and opened Lr.   Indeed it saw the new Lr preset, ported it to the Camera Raw location and converted it to xmp.   It left the old format document sitting in the old location.
> 
> No need a converter app since Lr seems to do all the heavy lifting for us.
> 
> Thanks Johan.


 Can u please make a video of it !?


----------



## skorg264

JohanElzenga said:


> Each time that Lightroom starts, it looks for old lrtemplate files that have not yet been converted. So if you place the restored files in the correct folder, they _should_ be converted the next time Lightroom starts.


Having the same issue. The correct folder is develop presets, correct? Even though I put the old presets (.lrtemplate) files in there, LR is not recognizing them at all. Are some older presets maybe just not able to be converted to .xmp?


----------



## Johan Elzenga

skorg264 said:


> Having the same issue. The correct folder is develop presets, correct? Even though I put the old presets (.lrtemplate) files in there, LR is not recognizing them at all. Are some older presets maybe just not able to be converted to .xmp?


Yes, that is the correct folder. There was a problem with certain file names, but as far as I know that has been fixed.


----------



## skorg264

JohanElzenga said:


> Yes, that is the correct folder. There was a problem with certain file names, but as far as I know that has been fixed.


Hmmm...then I guess there just must be some older presets that won't install anymore. I have folder full of them that won't install. Most I didn't use much anyways but there were some I did. Oh well...time to move forward from them I guess


----------



## rbeamish1

Lightroom did convert most of my lrtemplates to xmp, but when I go into developement module and look at the presets several of then are dimmed out.  I assume that these Lightroom was not able to convert them to the
 xmp format


----------



## Johan Elzenga

rbeamish1 said:


> Lightroom did convert most of my lrtemplates to xmp, but when I go into developement module and look at the presets several of then are dimmed out.  I assume that these Lightroom was not able to convert them to the xmp format


No, there is another reason for that. If your preset applies a camera profile for a raw file, then that preset is not fully compatible with non-raw files. So if you have selected a non-raw file, those presets cannot be used. In previous versions of Lightroom they wouldn't show at all, but that caused a lot of confusion. So now they do show, but are dimmed (and still cause confusion...).


----------



## giogio

mcasan said:


> With the upgrade to Lr 7.3,  all of my lrtemplates were copied from Lr Presets folder to the Camera Raw Settings folders and converted to imp format.    No problem with that.  Both Lr and Acr both now source xmp presets from the Camera Raw  Settings folder.
> 
> But if we find some older lrtemplates on a website, is there a batch converter that ports them from lrtemplate to xmp format?   I have seen youtube videos that show moving presets one by one from Lr to ACr to save them as xmp.   That looks slow and easy to mess up.



I developed a Photoshop panel that does axactly what you need. Win & MAC compatible, PS CC 2014 up to 2019 versions.
You can find it here: http://www.allievi-photography.com/photoshop-panels/ (the last one in the page)

Have a nice day!
Giovanni


----------



## giogio

It is not working...the templates won't open in LR 7
Cheers


----------



## Johan Elzenga

giogio said:


> It is not working...the templates won't open in LR 7
> Cheers


Wich version of Lightroom 7 (7.3 uses the new format) and why are you still using this old version anyway?


----------



## giogio

7.1
I don't use it but a lot of people still do.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

So what are you trying to do and what happens? You say "the templates won't open', but that sounds like you are trying the wrong thing. You have to place the templates in the correct folder (go to Lightroom preferences - Presets' and click on 'Show Lightroom Presets') and then restart Lightroom.


----------



## teejnahs

Is there a reason why my post about preset converter was deleted that I wasn't aware of?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

teejnahs said:


> Is there a reason why my post about preset converter was deleted that I wasn't aware of?


There's no deleted posts showing in this thread teejnahs, and I can't see anything recent on the deletion logs. Feel free to use the Contact option on the menubar to send me additional details.


----------



## teejnahs

Victoria Bampton said:


> There's no deleted posts showing in this thread teejnahs, and I can't see anything recent on the deletion logs. Feel free to use the Contact option on the menubar to send me additional details.


OK that's weird. I know I posted something here..not sure where it has gone.


----------



## hallamrobert20

Вот бесплатный конвертер XMP в LRTemplate


----------

